# keylogger precautions

## e3k

for daily use in X environment i have a user which is not in the wheel group.

when i need root i press ctrl-alt-f1 to get into the terminal.

is this safe? couldnt be ctrl-alt-f1 intercepted and a fake text terminal displayed?

----------

## defer-

Yes its completely safe. The virtual console cant be intercepted, at least not without root access to your system.

----------

